# Relationship Coach



## CoachingToTheStarsMM (Sep 24, 2019)

Greetings! I am a Relationship Coach. I am a yoga teacher and a Mom as well as a "G Ma". I am a divorcee. I am here to learn as well as provide positive feedback.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CoachingToTheStarsMM said:


> Greetings! I am a Relationship Coach. I am a yoga teacher and a Mom as well as a "G Ma". I am a divorcee. I am here to learn as well as provide positive feedback.


*Glad to have you with us here at TAM!

To forestall any confusion, please be sure to have a moderator delete your other post!
@EleGirl *


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm curious how a person can reconcile "Relationship Coach" with "Divorcee".

What's a G-Ma? I must be getting too old.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome!! We will be interested in your take on things.
@Mr.Married Gma = grandma


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Welcome!! We will be interested in your take on things.
> 
> @Mr.Married Gma = grandma


Dang ..... that's so blatantly obvious now that you said it.

Is that really your pink hair?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Dang ..... that's so blatantly obvious now that you said it.
> 
> Is that really your pink hair?


Yes, really my pink hair. It's not my natural color though, it's from a bottle. Lolz :laugh:

(redheads always get asked if their color is natural or not, and if it *isn't* it is a crime against natural redheads not to admit theirs comes from a bottle...just making a lil' hair color joke)


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, really my pink hair. It's not my natural color though, it's from a bottle. Lolz :laugh:
> 
> (redheads always get asked if their color is natural or not, and if it *isn't* it is a crime against natural redheads not to admit theirs comes from a bottle...just making a lil' hair color joke)


My oldest daughter was going to hit it up with the pink hair .....I kept waiting but she never pulled the trigger, not sure why though. 
I travel in the EU a lot and it is really popular in those parts.

Anyway ...thumbs up


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Being divorced doesn't necessarily mean someone is unsuitable as a relationship coach.

Some people go through life probem free and therefore can't help other people. In fact, they may even be condescending brcause they feel since I got it right everyone else should too.

Whe I was trying to make sense of my exhusband's inappropriate friendships with other women, all I got was no, my husband has no women friends. Well, that was helpful. NOT! (for those who don't know sarcasm when they see it).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> My oldest daughter was going to hit it up with the pink hair .....I kept waiting but she never pulled the trigger, not sure why though.
> I travel in the EU a lot and it is really popular in those parts.
> 
> Anyway ...thumbs up


Unless she is naturally a platinum blonde, it requires a lot of work (bleach, condition, color, re-apply color and bleach bi-weekly or sometimes more often). Maybe she realized what a pain it can be.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> Being divorced doesn't necessarily mean someone is unsuitable as a relationship coach.
> 
> Some people go through life probem free and therefore can't help other people. In fact, they may even be condescending brcause they feel since I got it right everyone else should too.
> 
> Whe I was trying to make sense of my exhusband's inappropriate friendships with other women, all I got was no, my husband has no women friends. Well, that was helpful. NOT! (for those who don't know sarcasm when they see it).


Fair enough I reckon. 

I took "marriage lessons" from a catholic priest before I got married so go figure. (No I'm not catholic anymore or religious for that matter)


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe the divorce was far in the past and much has been learned since then.

or

Maybe the problem was in the selection, not the management of the relationship itself. 

or again

Maybe it's like asking Trump for lessons in cultural sensitivity.

Time will tell. 

I got banned for a week for asking a poster who said she didn't believe in love why she was commenting on a marriage site. All backgrounds are valid and welcome.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Maybe the divorce was far in the past and much has been learned since then.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


That's not the reason you got banned but if that is what you want to believe then the bannings shall continue until the lesson is learned. 

OP, I agree with @Rocky Mountain Yeti that all backgrounds are valid and welcome as long as it's respectfully delivered.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome!

A word to the wise: harassing a moderator is never a good idea.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lila said:


> That's not the reason you got banned but if that is what you want to believe then the bannings shall continue until the lesson is learned.
> 
> OP, I agree with @Rocky Mountain Yeti that all backgrounds are valid and welcome as long as it's respectfully delivered.


My understanding is that it was perceived as an attack. Honestly, it was offered as a genuine question. Sorry about the T/J here.


----------

